# Narrow Brush



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a good narrow width brush for brushing under the armpits?
I have the CC 27mm brush for her body but I need something narrower to get under her armpits.
Thanks.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Colbie said:


> Can anyone recommend a good narrow width brush for brushing under the armpits?
> I have the CC 27mm brush for her body but I need something narrower to get under her armpits.
> Thanks.


I use the little CC slicker with the triangular head


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

That looks like it would be perfect Karen except it seems to be out of stock everywhere, except the UK. If anyone has another recommendation or knows where to find that one in stock I'd appreciate it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Did you try contacting CC directly?


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

krandall said:


> Did you try contacting CC directly?


No I didn't. I didn't see it listed on the CC website and everywhere else it is either not listed or out of stock which usually means it is no longer being manufactured or backordered.


----------



## Serenissima (Feb 26, 2014)

Just-gifted in Canada seems to still have them in stock, not sure if the shipping will be worth it to you though.


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Serenissima said:


> Just-gifted in Canada seems to still have them in stock, not sure if the shipping will be worth it to you though.


I went to their site and saw every other CC slicker brush except the Mark V (the triangular one).


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Colbie said:


> I went to their site and saw every other CC slicker brush except the Mark V (the triangular one).


I'd call or e-mail them directly. I've found the, to be very responsive. Maybe they have one sitting around!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

I've been looking for the small triangle head slicker brush too but haven't had any luck. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Maybe if seveal of you call them, they will realize that it's still an important tool for those of us with small dogs!


----------



## dianaplo (Dec 30, 2013)

I bought the small Conair Pro slicker and I love it. It is soft and I'm using it on feet and arm pits with no complaints from Osky. He has a mid length whispy coat.


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

I heard back from CC. They are no longer making the triangular slicker and they have been out of stock for a while. 

The other ones I have seen online generally have poor reviews or look to be poor quality.

I think I am going to get the Mark X tiny slicker brush instead.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Colbie said:


> I heard back from CC. They are no longer making the triangular slicker and they have been out of stock for a while.
> 
> The other ones I have seen online generally have poor reviews or look to be poor quality.
> 
> ...


Oh, that's too bad! I'm glad I got mine when I did!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I use the CC Mark I X-Small Slicker Brush for Emmie's feet and under arms and it works well.


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

I bought one from Just Gifted on their recommendation. Our breeder doesn't recommend any type of slicker brush including the triangular, and Archer absolutely hates it. But it was cheap and I'll hang on to it because who knows when the need may arise...


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Naturelover said:


> I bought one from Just Gifted on their recommendation. Our breeder doesn't recommend any type of slicker brush including the triangular, and Archer absolutely hates it. But it was cheap and I'll hang on to it because who knows when the need may arise...


Just Gifted does have a triangular slicker, but it isn't the Chris Christensen brand I was looking for.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Naturelover said:


> I bought one from Just Gifted on their recommendation. Our breeder doesn't recommend any type of slicker brush including the triangular, and Archer absolutely hates it. But it was cheap and I'll hang on to it because who knows when the need may arise...


They really aren't a good brush for tender skinned puppies who haven't grown much coat yet. They also DO remove some coat, so I can see why some people who show wouldn't want to use them (though many people who show DO use them. They are not your "first line" grooming tool (that would be a good comb, like a CC) but there ate times when you need to remove small mats that will slide right through the tines of a comb, and that is where a good quality slicker comes in.

The other thing I use the slicker for is to separate all the hair on Kodi's feet and furnishings. (Again, something you don't even have to think about with a small puppy!)

There are lots of slickers that I don't like because the points are too sharp. I do like the CC ones, but my favorite, by far, is my Les Pooches. The only problem with that one is that they are terribly expensive.


----------

